# best scan light



## rkroamer (Dec 19, 2013)

I want to get a red led headlamp for scanning. Or maybe something else but need some opinions and suggestions.

What does everyone use or like?

Been using my gun mounted tlr which is a pain.

Thanks


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

I use the same light that I mount on my gun as a scan light.

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I just bought a zoomable Wicked headlamp from AllPredatorCalls.com, a few months back. I like it.. I put a hood (2" of pvc) on it because it's aura is big at the wide to mid-range levels... Personal preference, though...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I got one from Kevin D. I may have to end up putting a halo shield on it as well. Although with peripheral vision I don't really have to move my head at all and I should be able to see eyes to all sides.


----------



## ProNightVision.com (Jun 1, 2014)

We use the VLR-1. $59 for the scanning light. We will be posting an in-depth video review on this product within the next two weeks. I have used this light for coyote hunting and it works very well. It has two modes - low and high intensity. Green LED gets out to 250+ yards and Red LED gets out to about 230 - 250 yards. You can see reflective eyes even farther. I really like these night lights and you can also directly mount them to scope with mount kit. The are very effective and are a great option when on a budget for night hunting. Red seems to work best for predators and coyotes in my experience.

Happy Night Hunting!

Brett

http://www.ProNightVision.com


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I mounted a light to a camera tripod. It's my scan and shooting light. Also my shooting rest. I only need one light and its out in front of me so any spill is not on me. The quick detach camera mount lets me use the light for scanning on the way in. I carry the tripod ready to shoot.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I've always tried to convince a small child to stay out in front of me. I throw rocks at him/her so they squeal thus serving as a spotter and bait


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking at getting Wicked Light headlamp myself I have the gun mounted W400 in red but would like to get the headlamp for scanning suppose to have the same out put but zoomable


----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been very happy with my lights from www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com, the nite snipe


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll second Rotty's recommendation.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

DeereGuy said:


> I have been dealing with Predator Hunter Outdoors for a many years now and I can tell you he has solid products a great customer service.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------

